# Company Peak Healthcare Solutions



## broo4909 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has worked for or working with Peak Healthcare Solutions. What there pros and cons are.


----------



## Danyel1971 (Jun 19, 2009)

I worked for Peak they have a very high standard when it comes to coding they will ding you for any little thing and that will cause you not to reach their 95% coding goal and their work was very slow, there would be times where I only worked three hours all week,they are very slow to give you work and the auditors that check your work are very rude, well there is one that is nice, but the other one I won't say her name but she is very rude and she talks to you like you can't code, so I wouldn't quit my day job for these people.


----------

